# First tick of the summer



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We have just found and removed the first tick of this year. Our tick lifter worked like a dream and it came out whole, and alive!!!! 

I have read somewhere that you ought to keep a removed tick for " a couple of weeks" - just in case. If your dog becomes ill, then you can take the tick with you to the vet and they can test it (for Lyme's disease, I guess - can't remember that bit). So, the tick is now double bagged and in my freezer, where it will stay for a while.

Has anyone else heard this or did I imagine it or dream it??? I'd hate to think I am keeping a frozen tick if I don't need to!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, it's good practice for exactly that reason. Set yourself a reminder though so it doesn't stay in there indefinitely!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for high lighting this, never heard of keeping the tick before. You learn so much on ILMC


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Are they easy to spot?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My daughter finds ticks on Bonnie on her face now and again as she runs through the undergrowth with her nose to the ground a lot, but I never seem to notice them. She is good at removing them too although I am quite squeamish!


----------

